# Women who had a negative experience at fertility clinics outside the UK



## AmySMNews (May 3, 2018)

Hi there, 

I'm looking to speak to women who had a negative experience at fertility clinics outside the UK.

This is to inform an investigation I'm working on. 

I can assure you everything will be handled with sensitivity, and all responses will be dealt with anonymously - unless you decide later that you are happy to be named and pictured for the piece. 

If you're interested in speaking to me, please email me at [email protected] with some details of your experience and I will get back to you as soon as I can.

Thanks in advance for your help!

Amy


----------

